# مجموعه كتب جمده جدا في الطاقه النوويه



## mahmoud_abou_ah (28 مارس 2007)

Weapons of Mass Destruction, What You Should Know: A Citizen's Guide to Biological, Chemical, and Nuclear Agents & Weapons, 2004-01
Publisher: Frontline Publishers 
•	Number Of Pages: 312 
•	Publication Date: 2004-01 
•	Sales Rank: 4305114 
•	ISBN / ASIN: 1890605255 
•	EAN: 9781890605254 
•	Binding: Hardcover 
•	Manufacturer: Frontline Publishers 
•	Studio: Frontline Publishers 
•	Average Rating: 5 
•	Total Reviews: 
Download Details:
File size: 15.94 MB
Format: PDF
Link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/2213830/1890605255_.rar
Password:Stockholm
**************************************************************************************
Maintenance of Process Instrumentation in Nuclear Power Plants (Power Systems) 
By H.M. Hashemian 
•	Publisher: Springer 
•	Number Of Pages: 304 
•	Publication Date: 2006-11-14 
•	Sales Rank: 1554409 
•	ISBN / ASIN: 3540337032 
•	EAN: 9783540337034 
•	Binding: Hardcover 
•	Manufacturer: Springer 
•	Studio: Springer 
•	Average Rating: 
•	Total Reviews: 
Download Details:
File size
Format: PDF
Link:

http://rapidshare.com/files/11152731/MPINP.rar.html
or
http://www.bestsharing.com/files/S4u3jG201796/MPINP.rar.html
or
http://z31.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=22256
**************************************************************************************
Nuclear Principles in Engineering 
By Tatjana Jevremovic 
•	Publisher: Springer 
•	Number Of Pages: 444 
•	Publication Date: 2005-07-01 
•	Sales Rank: 1571718 
•	ISBN / ASIN: 0387232842 
•	EAN: 9780387232843 
•	Binding: Hardcover 
•	Manufacturer: Springer 
•	Studio: Springer 
•	
•	Average Rating: 
•	Book Description: )
•	Nuclear engineering plays an important role in various industrial, health care, and energy processes. Modern physics has generated its fundamental principles. A growing number of students and practicing engineers need updated material to access the technical language and ******* of nuclear principles.
•	Nuclear Principles in Engineering is written for students, engineers, physicians and scientists who need up-to-date information in basic nuclear concepts and calculation methods using numerous examples and illustrative computer application areas.
•	Drawing upon years of practical experience and research Tatjana Jevremovic covers nuclear principles as they apply to:
•	- Power production propulsion
•	- Electric generators for space applications
•	- Diagnostics and treatment in medicine
•	- Imaging
•	- Homeland security 
•	Total Reviews:
Download Details:
File size: 15.4 MB
Format: PDF file in rar archive
Link:
http://mihd.net/fiqb2w
http://rapidshare.com/files/11846812/npie.rar.html

**************************************************************************************
How to protect yourself AND How to protect yourself against weapons 
This is an instructional Video...
Master Tsai - How To Protect Yourself

Download Details:
File size
Link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/22365443/MT_HTPY.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22390299/MT_HTPY.part2.rar
Master Tsai - Part 2 - How to Protect Yourself Against Weapons

link
http://rapidshare.de/files/22390936/MT_PYAW.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22389700/MT_PYAW.part2.rar
**************************************************************************************
Nuclear Power: Villain or Victim? Our Most Misunderstood Source of Electricity 
By Max W. Carbon 
•	Publisher: Pebble Beach Publishers 
•	Number Of Pages: 100 
•	Publication Date: 1997-07 
•	Sales Rank: 1165149 
•	ISBN / ASIN: 0965809609 
•	EAN: 9780965809603 
•	Binding: Paperback 
•	Manufacturer: Pebble Beach Publishers 
•	Studio: Pebble Beach Publishers 
Average Rating: 4.5 
Download Details:
File size : 1.3 MB 
Format: PDF
Link:


http://rapidshare.com/files/9626047/nuclear_power_villain_or_victim_2nd_printing_modified.pdf

http://mihd.net/rmjybh
**************************************************************************************
The Effects of Nuclear Weapons (third edition) 
Download Details:
File size
Link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/26566726...S._Glasstone__P._Dolan__US_DOD___1977__WW.pdf
**************************************************************************************
The Role of U. S. Nuclear Weapons in the Post-Cold War Era
The Role of U. S. Nuclear Weapons in the Post-Cold War Era 
By Richard A. Paulsen 
•	Publisher: Air University Press 
•	Number Of Pages: 
•	Publication Date: 1994 
•	Sales Rank: 
•	ISBN / ASIN: 1585660558 
•	EAN: 
•	Binding: Paperback 
•	Manufacturer: Air University Press 
•	Studio: Air University Press 
•	Average Rating: 
•	Total Reviews: 
Download Details:
File size Size: 12,2 MB
Format: PDF
Link:
http://mihd.net/6fhxr0












**************************************************************************************

The Second Nuclear Age 
The Second Nuclear Age 
By Colin S. Gray 
•	Publisher: Lynne Rienner Publishers 
•	Number Of Pages: 200 
•	Publication Date: 1999-10 
•	Sales Rank: 847526 
•	ISBN / ASIN: 1555873316 
•	EAN: 9781555873318 
•	Binding: Hardcover 
•	Manufacturer: Lynne Rienner Publishers 
•	Studio: Lynne Rienner Publishers 
•	Average Rating: 
•	Total Reviews
Download Details:
File size :1.0 MB
Format: PDF
Link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/6739211/Second_Nuclear_Age_1555873316.rar 












**************************************************************************************
Improving the Scientific Basis for Managing Doe's Excess Nuclear Materials and Spent Nuclear Fuel 
Improving the Scientific Basis for Managing Doe's Excess Nuclear Materials and Spent Nuclear Fuel 
Publisher: National Academy Press 
•	Number Of Pages: 112 
•	Publication Date: 2003-07 
•	Sales Rank: 
•	ISBN / ASIN: 0309087228 
•	EAN: 9780309087223 
•	Binding: Paperback 
•	Manufacturer: National Academy Press 
•	Studio: National Academy Press 
•	Average Rating: 
•	Total Reviews: 

Download Details:
File size :7.4 MB
Link:

http://rapidshare.com/files/3758262/10684.rar


----------



## العرندس (8 أبريل 2007)

كتب قيمة .. ورائعة

لعلم لايستغنى عنه .. 

لك جزيل الشكر .. 

تقبل تحياتي 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكور مهندس محمود 
تم تحميل اول كتاب وآخر رابط للتجربة وهي تعمل .
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمـ ـد (15 فبراير 2011)

*فلاشات نووية*

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس محمود
و أنا بدوري أضيف هذه الفلاشات النووية المبسطة
أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم​


----------

